

Ask HN: AdMob vs. iAd - Mehuleo

I am new to game dev. I am developing a game for ios. And I want to know what is better for making money adMob or iAd for both banner and interstitial. I am planing to release app world wide. I would also like to know if there is some way of improving adMob over iAd or vise versa.
======
nbartlomiej
Remember that iAD doesn't work worldwide, it's only enabled in selected
countries (Australia, Canada, France, Germany, Hong Kong, Ireland, Italy,
Japan, Mexico, New Zealand, Spain, Taiwan, the United Kingdom, and the United
States; see FAQ -> iAd in iTunesConnect).

